# Upgrading to HD in Puerto Rico



## Carlos in PR (Sep 17, 2006)

A few questions: I called Dish Network directly and they told me that the Dish it up offer was not available in Puerto Rico and to contact a local dealer. Called a few of those locals and each of them had a different story regarding HD upgrade. I just want to make sure.

1. Do I need a new 6 feet dish to get the HD gold package.
2. If the Dish it Up offer is not available here, I'm I safe buying a vip211 on E-bay.
3. If I try to make the upgrade myself, do I need to re-align the Dish to get the new channels?
4. Any reliable vendor to get the HD receiver?
5. Do I need any other splitter, or part to get HD, aside from the receiver?

ps. I currently have a dish 500, to dishes for two tv's, an old 311 and a DVR box. Both supplied by Dish.

Thanks a lot..
Carlos


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

Carlos in PR said:


> A few questions: I called Dish Network directly and they told me that the Dish it up offer was not available in Puerto Rico and to contact a local dealer. Called a few of those locals and each of them had a different story regarding HD upgrade. I just want to make sure.
> 
> 1. Do I need a new 6 feet dish to get the HD gold package.
> 2. If the Dish it Up offer is not available here, I'm I safe buying a vip211 on E-bay.
> ...


Hi Carlos and Welcome 
Your answers
1)Maybe,depends what part of the Island you live
2)Yes
3)If you have Dish 500 already(119,110)the only orbit location you will need is 61.5
4)Here ,Not yet but we are working on it... 
5)If you have legacy equipment like the 95% of our costumers here,Probably you have a Sw21 switch or Sw44 switch so you will need to move to a Sw64 switch if you have more than 1 ird in your house,However if you only have 2 irds and just one to upgrade or switch one of those irds then you need only a Sw21X for uplink the 3 orbitals locations and can watch ALL but 3 HD networks(ABC,NBC,FOX).But the remains HD Ch Including CBS HD , VOOM and all new HD (if you get the Platinum Package)will be available for you


----------



## embeleco (Oct 28, 2005)

techno,

My 622 got 3.63 a couple of days back and since then all my tp on 61.5 are very very low. I lived in Puerto Rico and I'm using a 5 footer. I know I need to get a 6 footer in order to have better reception on those tp but before the upgrade to 3.63 my tp were:

tp1 - 49 , tp2 - 72, tp3 - 46, tp5 - 47, tp7 - 42, tp9 - 50, tp13 - 40, tp17 - 41, tp19 - 43, tp20 - 59, tp22 - 63.

I know that in the low 40s are not going to work at all but now as of today my numbers are:

tp1 - 43, tp2 - 62, tp3 - 30, tp5 - 43, tp7 - 32, tp9 - 44, tp13 - 30, tp17 - 31, tp19 - 30, tp20 - 50, tp22 - 50

I did a check switch and I power off and power up the 622 but I'm still having the same low numbers.... 

Is there something else wrong with 3.63? Or maybe something got wrong with my setup?

-embeleco


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

embeleco said:


> techno,
> 
> My 622 got 3.63 a couple of days back and since then all my tp on 61.5 are very very low. I lived in Puerto Rico and I'm using a 5 footer. I know I need to get a 6 footer in order to have better reception on those tp but before the upgrade to 3.63 my tp were:
> 
> ...


Hi my friend 
Help is under way to solve your problem,However seems to be a problem with the 622 irds and the new software version 3.63.The reports are to be a huge drop signals on those receivers,probably E* techs are working to fix this problem very soon,I will keep you post on this matter.


----------



## Tom_P (May 8, 2002)

I installed a 622 last Saturday and with a 5 Fotter I got the all Rainbow 1(Voom) Transponders locked. The lowest 52 and highest 57.

As technoguy stated if there 's problem with the software you should be ok, but I do recomend to fine tune your antenna.


----------



## embeleco (Oct 28, 2005)

Tom_P said:


> I installed a 622 last Saturday and with a 5 Fotter I got the all Rainbow 1(Voom) Transponders locked. The lowest 52 and highest 57.
> 
> As technoguy stated if there 's problem with the software you should be ok, but I do recomend to fine tune your antenna.


TomP,

Thanks. Right now on voom tps I'm getting 40s on my 622 but on my 811 I'm getting the same numbers you're getting. I already did a check switch and disconnect the sat cables but no luck. Probably my 5 footer need to be tune a little but because my 811 is getting better signal levels I thing the 5 footer is aligned correctly. I think that Techno is scheduling a visit to make sure the 5 footer is aligned correctly however I don't know why the low signals on the 622. On some voom tps the 811 has 10+ signal levels than the 622. I will probably switch sat cables between the receivers to connect the same feed that the 811 has to the 622 and see if that helps just to rule out cabling.

Any other idea? Right now VOOM channels are unwatachable on the 622. The only one that goes up is RUSH and it freeze every 5-10 seconds. Also CBS is not getting lock as well as UNIHD.

Thanks in advanced,

EDIT: TomP I'm right now verifying my 811 and on tp1 I have 55 but suddenly all other voom tps are in the 40s and the 622 is show them inthe 30s. For example tp3 is 46, tp5 is 44 and I'm not getting anything on tp7 and on tp9 that 1 hour ago I was getting 40 and 44. On tp2 I'm getting 75. I thing I need to double check my 5 footer on 61.5.

Technoguy were are you?  I need some help with my 5 footer.


----------



## embeleco (Oct 28, 2005)

Tom_P and Technoguy, 

Just to update you guys. Techno your friend re-aligned my 5' footer today around 1-2pm. He also swap LNBs for a CalAmp one and with the 6000 receiver the voom tps were around 53-60 and also the unihd, cbshd were also good around 60.. The 811 is giving the same signal levels but my 622 with sofware L3.65 is still showing low signal levels. Vooms tps are in the low 40s.. At least from 2-5pm all my hd channels were working fine. Even UNIHD and CBSHD were accesible for the 1st time today at least for me.. But as I'm writing this UNIHD, CBSHD and most of VOOMS channels are gone. Right now the 622 is reporting the following signal levels:

tp1:32 constantly and suddenly changing to 43 and back to 32 again
tp2:60
tp3: N/A (is not getting any signal at all)
tp7: N/A (is not getting any signal at all)
tp9: 32 constantly and suddenly changing to 42 and back to 32 again
tp13: N/A (is not getting any signal at all)
tp17: N/A (is not getting any signal at all)
tp19: 30 constantly and suddenly changing to N/A (not getting any signal at all)
tp20: 51
tp22: 52

As you can see.. on nights most tps on 61.5 are unwatchable at least on my 622 running L3.65. Tom_P I would like to know what is the sofware running on the 622 you installed past saturday that was picking 52-57 on all voom tps. 

Here at the signal levels on my 811 as of right now 6:54PM EST.

tp1:51
tp2:72
tp3:46
tp7:46
tp9:52
tp13:43
tp17:44
tp19:46
tp20:62
tp22:63

As you can see very different than my 622 although not all voom channels are showing up on the 811 as well. During nights tp3,7,9,13,17,19 are unwatchable.

Any ideas? My 5' footer is aligned properly. Maybe is time to beging looking for a 6 footer.


Thanks in advanced,


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

embeleco said:


> Tom_P and Technoguy,
> 
> Just to update you guys. Techno your friend re-aligned my 5' footer today around 1-2pm. He also swap LNBs for a CalAmp one and with the 6000 receiver the voom tps were around 53-60 and also the unihd, cbshd were also good around 60.. The 811 is giving the same signal levels but my 622 with sofware L3.65 is still showing low signal levels. Vooms tps are in the low 40s.. At least from 2-5pm all my hd channels were working fine. Even UNIHD and CBSHD were accesible for the 1st time today at least for me.. But as I'm writing this UNIHD, CBSHD and most of VOOMS channels are gone. Right now the 622 is reporting the following signal levels:
> 
> ...


With what you are stating here it sounds like the 622 has a problem not the size of the dish. When the 811 & the 6000 were showing good levels and the 622 is not tends to make me think that there is something wrong with the front end of the receiver's sat inputs. I would contact the party that you got it from about exchanging it.


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

whatchel1 said:


> With what you are stating here it sounds like the 622 has a problem not the size of the dish. When the 811 & the 6000 were showing good levels and the 622 is not tends to make me think that there is something wrong with the front end of the receiver's sat inputs. I would contact the party that you got it from about exchanging it.


I Agree with this,
If my old 6000 have better readings that your 622 I dont think is the Dish either Embeleco.Melvin gave a report and your equipment and your switch are working properly.The other thing we can do is send one of my 211 to see how works with your setup.If this one came work properly,you dont have other option other to switch your 622.:eek2:


----------



## embeleco (Oct 28, 2005)

technoguy said:


> I Agree with this,
> If my old 6000 have better readings that your 622 I dont think is the Dish either Embeleco.Melvin gave a report and your equipment and your switch are working properly.The other thing we can do is send one of my 211 to see how works with your setup.If this one came work properly,you dont have other option other to switch your 622.:eek2:


I don't think is the dish either but it will be better to test the signal levels with a different 622 instead of a 211. I know there are a couple of people saying their signal levels are low with the 622 on the 61.5 as well as with the 129. I'm having lower signal than the 811 but the channels are working the same as in the 811. Right now 1:20AM EST on my 622 and also on the 811 none of the VOOMS channels are working also CBS-HD and UNIHD aren't working either on the 622. I was thinking that the 622 for some reason is not showing the exact signal levels and instead is masking the signal level for some reason because when the signal level on the 811 is shown 52-59 the 622 is showing 40-45 on the same TPs but the channel are coming up on both of them without freezing and without pixelation. (Weird!) When Melvin was here all channels were working in the 622 without any problem even though the signal levels were lower than my 811. But during the night none of the VOOM channels were working on both receiver (622 and 811). Personally I don't think that my 622 is faulty, I think it has something to do with the 3.63 and 3.65 upgrades because before the signal levels were the same on both receivers.

-embeleco


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

embeleco said:


> I don't think is the dish either but it will be better to test the signal levels with a different 622 instead of a 211. I know there are a couple of people saying their signal levels are low with the 622 on the 61.5 as well as with the 129. I'm having lower signal than the 811 but the channels are working the same as in the 811. Right now 1:20AM EST on my 622 and also on the 811 none of the VOOMS channels are working also CBS-HD and UNIHD aren't working either on the 622. I was thinking that the 622 for some reason is not showing the exact signal levels and instead is masking the signal level for some reason because when the signal level on the 811 is shown 52-59 the 622 is showing 40-45 on the same TPs but the channel are coming up on both of them without freezing and without pixelation. (Weird!) When Melvin was here all channels were working in the 622 without any problem even though the signal levels were lower than my 811. But during the night none of the VOOM channels were working on both receiver (622 and 811). Personally I don't think that my 622 is faulty, I think it has something to do with the 3.63 and 3.65 upgrades because before the signal levels were the same on both receivers.
> 
> -embeleco


We need to eliminate what is the problem in you setup,that is why whe need to plug other model we know is working properly right now,form there if we found your setup is ok ,we go further.


----------



## lcajiga (Feb 24, 2004)

embeleco said:


> I don't think is the dish either but it will be better to test the signal levels with a different 622 instead of a 211. I know there are a couple of people saying their signal levels are low with the 622 on the 61.5 as well as with the 129. I'm having lower signal than the 811 but the channels are working the same as in the 811. Right now 1:20AM EST on my 622 and also on the 811 none of the VOOMS channels are working also CBS-HD and UNIHD aren't working either on the 622. I was thinking that the 622 for some reason is not showing the exact signal levels and instead is masking the signal level for some reason because when the signal level on the 811 is shown 52-59 the 622 is showing 40-45 on the same TPs but the channel are coming up on both of them without freezing and without pixelation. (Weird!) When Melvin was here all channels were working in the 622 without any problem even though the signal levels were lower than my 811. But during the night none of the VOOM channels were working on both receiver (622 and 811). Personally I don't think that my 622 is faulty, I think it has something to do with the 3.63 and 3.65 upgrades because before the signal levels were the same on both receivers.
> 
> -embeleco


Dear Embeleco, I live in Cidra, PR and do have the same problem. I have two brand new 622 with a 6 footer pointing to 61.5. My signal readings are a little higher than yours but still they drop at nights to a point that Voom channels are very difficult to watch, so I think your problem will not be solved replacing either the 622 not the antenna. The problem is with the 622 software for sure.

Regards, Luis


----------



## embeleco (Oct 28, 2005)

lcajiga said:


> Dear Embeleco, I live in Cidra, PR and do have the same problem. I have two brand new 622 with a 6 footer pointing to 61.5. My signal readings are a little higher than yours but still they drop at nights to a point that Voom channels are very difficult to watch, so I think your problem will not be solved replacing either the 622 not the antenna. The problem is with the 622 software for sure.
> 
> Regards, Luis


Luis, Glad to know I'm not the only one with the 622 software problem. I can't believe what happen to me as of right now... I help my brother to install a 6 footer for the 61.5 orbital. He already has the HD Pack that is 9.99 with a 211-HD receiver.. I called dish network to change the HD package to a platinum package and customer representative told me that for Puerto Rico they can't add any other HD package than the HD Pack. I told them that I know people on puerto rico that has other HD Package (I'm one of them!!!) but they insist they can't add them. I request a higher level representative and same story then they transfer me to the executive office and same story. They insist that are unable to add other HD Package than the HD Pack. IS THAT POSSIBLE? How can I solve this problem..

Right now the only channel active on 61.5 is STARZ-HD because they activate the premium channels. Any ideas??? Please someone help me out!!!

Thanks,
embeleco


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

"Move" to New York.


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

GeorgeLV said:


> "Move" to New York.


Hi George.... 
We can not dispatch this issue just like that,DN is changing the rules without notification to no one here in Puerto Rico and that is bad business for all of us who are working or team up with them,If we (retailers and techs) are on the field every day making the setups for new costumers who do "Big"spends in order to get it all,Why denied just because a smart a$$ executive or computer says we cant? 
Just a week ago we were allowed to upgrade old and setup new costumers to Platinum,Today when Embeleco told me his situation and I call them I was just amazed for what I heard from them,It just not right!!


----------



## lcajiga (Feb 24, 2004)

technoguy said:


> Hi George....
> We can not dispatch this issue just like that,DN is changing the rules without notification to no one here in Puerto Rico and that is bad business for all of us who are working or team up with them,If we (retailers and techs) are on the field every day making the setups for new costumers who do "Big"spends in order to get it all,Why denied just because a smart a$$ executive or computer says we cant?
> Just a week ago we were allowed to upgrade old and setup new costumers to Platinum,Today when Embeleco told me his situation and I call them I was just amazed for what I heard from them,It just not right!!


I think will depend who answer your call. My experience is that when I cannot get what i want, I just hang and call back again. If you give the account # of a person that already have it, they are forced to give you the same deal. I do have platinum and if you send me a private e-mail, I even can tell you what I got from them just messing around.

Regards, Luis


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

lcajiga said:


> I think will depend who answer your call. My experience is that when I cannot get what i want, I just hang and call back again. If you give the account # of a person that already have it, they are forced to give you the same deal. I do have platinum and if you send me a private e-mail, I even can tell you what I got from them just messing around.
> 
> Regards, Luis


I wish it was that easy,When Embeleco called me I called them from other resources we have available for retailers and techs and they cant upgrade costumers in PR anymore.:nono2:


----------



## Illan (Jun 19, 2005)

HMM intersting and i was planning in getting HD service


----------



## crashpr (Jan 3, 2007)

Illan said:


> HMM intersting and i was planning in getting HD service


Yeah me too the only thing that held me was the price of the 6 footer can i get the 61.5 with a direct tv dish? or i need the 6 footer?


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

crashpr said:


> Yeah me too the only thing that held me was the price of the 6 footer can i get the 61.5 with a direct tv dish? or i need the 6 footer?


You Still can get any HD service here in Puerto Rico,Just make shure when you upgrade you have a Vip receiver and you get spanish csr on the line when you activate your receiver,Probably you need to call more than once because this people dont have the same info on their screens but I assure you,it can been done.


----------



## osva (Jan 18, 2007)

crashpr said:


> Yeah me too the only thing that held me was the price of the 6 footer can i get the 61.5 with a direct tv dish? or i need the 6 footer?


How much is a 6 footer in PR?


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

do the footprints for echostar 3 and echostar 12 both hit PR (obviously the footprint for echostar 3 does)? ie, could a PR customer "move" to NYC for HD locals?


----------



## rockstx (Jan 18, 2007)

Does anyone know if E*3 and E*12 reach St. Croix. We are 90 miles South east of Puerto Rico. I want to upgrade to HD and currently have 110 and 119 locations on a 6' dish.


----------



## osva (Jan 18, 2007)

How much does a 6' dish cost?


----------



## crashpr (Jan 3, 2007)

osva said:


> How much does a 6' dish cost?


like $500


----------



## rockstx (Jan 18, 2007)

Does anyone in Puerto Rico get ESPN2 HD and the NFL Network HD. These channels are listed on 61.5 TP 2 and 22, but I don't get them on my HD package..


----------

